# 21:9 Monitore ... Kaufberatung



## Anticrist (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo... habe gerade mal grob einige News zu den neuen 21:9 Monitoren überflogen.. jetzt will ich einen haben 
Hat sich da schon jemand eingelesen und kann Tipps geben ?

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
völlig egal

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
VG278H

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
780SLI

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Gaming und Office

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
120 oder 144Hz - 3D fähig !!!!!, 3D Vision Sensor muss nicht zwangsläufig eingebaut sein
IPS haben die ja offensichtlich alle 


Danke im Voraus


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Juli 2013)

Also:
Zunächst: Es gibt noch keine IPS Monitore mit 120/144hz. Außerdem sind alle 21:9 Monitore IPS Monitore, somit geht die Kombination 21:9 und 120/144hz derzeitig nicht.
IPS Monitore mit 120/144hz sind auch noch nicht angekündigt worden.

Falls du trotzdessen Upgraden willst:
Der VG278H ist immernoch ein guter Monitor, allerdings unterstützt dieser lediglich das relativ dunkle 3d Vision1. Erst mit 3d Vision2 wurde Lightboost eingeführt.
Wenn du tatsächlich 3d nutzen willst, wäre also ein Upgrade einen Blick wert, jedoch nicht verpflichtend:
PRAD | Index Monitore
Derzeitig ist ASUS immernoch das Maß aller Dinge im 120/144hz Segment. Benq ist zwar in der Reaktionszeit und dem Inputlag etwas besser, patzt aber ordentlich bei der Bildqualität.
Im Gegensatz zu deinem VG278H, bieten die beiden neueren Modelle VG278HE und VG278HR 144hz:
https://geizhals.de/asus-vg278he-90lme6001t510n1c-a807004.html
https://geizhals.de/asus-vg278hr-90lme6301t02231c-a928822.html

Der VG278HR ist dem VG278HE sehr ähnlich, bietet aber eine mitgelieferte 3d Brille inkl. eingebautem Empfänger und den GamePlus Mode.


----------



## Anticrist (4. Juli 2013)

> Zunächst: Es gibt noch keine IPS Monitore mit 120/144hz. Außerdem sind alle 21:9 Monitore IPS Monitore, somit geht die Kombination 21:9 und 120/144hz derzeitig nicht.
> IPS Monitore mit 120/144hz sind auch noch nicht angekündigt worden.



Ja das habe ich mir schon gedacht.. hab dazu nämlich garnichts gefunden



> Der VG278H ist immernoch ein guter Monitor, allerdings unterstützt dieser lediglich das relativ dunkle 3d Vision1. Erst mit 3d Vision2 wurde Lightboost eingeführt.



Der VG278 hat bereits 3D Vision 2 und Light Boost

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Juli 2013)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Der VG278 hat bereits 3D Vision 2 und Light Boost


 
Oh, mein Fehler, sry. 
Edit: Dadurch würde sich meines Erachtens ein Aufrüsten definitiv nicht rentieren.


----------



## Lui (4. Juli 2013)

Nabend lass die Figer vom LG 29EA93-P. Hat extreme Lichthöfe!! Ist nicht zum Spielen bzw. Filme gucken geeignet. Ich werde meinen heute auch noch zurückschicken!


----------



## Ion (5. Juli 2013)

Wozu? Die Bildfläche ist kleiner, du hast nur 60Hz und kein 3D mehr
Du würdest also in jeder Hinsicht nen Rückschritt machen


----------



## Lui (5. Juli 2013)

3D war bei dem Monitor eh nicht drin und mein "alter" 23,5 zoll samsung monitor hat nicht so lichthöfe bzw. sieht vom Bild aus 1000x besser aus. Da kann ich 450€ besser Investieren ;D


----------



## Ion (5. Juli 2013)

Ich sprach vom TE


----------



## Lui (5. Juli 2013)

Oh sry 
War schon spät gestern. Habs überlesen.


----------



## soth (5. Juli 2013)

Lui schrieb:


> Nabend lass die Figer vom LG 29EA93-P. Hat extreme  Lichthöfe!! Ist nicht zum Spielen bzw. Filme gucken geeignet. Ich werde  meinen heute auch noch zurückschicken!


Du schließt von deinem Modell auf alle anderen Panels? Gewagt...
Und gerade für Filme ist das 21:9 Format doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

> Du schließt von deinem Modell auf alle anderen Panels? Gewagt...


Sehe ich genau so. Es kommt immer auf die Serienstreuung an. Bei einigen Monitoren kann man die nach diversen Tests bereits vorhersagen. Bestes Beispiel: LG IPS234V.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Du schließt von deinem Modell auf alle anderen Panels? Gewagt...
> Und gerade für Filme ist das 21:9 Format doch nicht schlecht.


 
Filme Schaue ich auf einem separat angeschlossenen TV - siehe Sysprofile - 
ginge mir lediglich um die Bildschirmdiagonale.. da mein Platz nicht für ein 3x27" 3D Surround setup ausreicht, wäre ein 21:9 3D Monitor eine gute Alternative gewesen


----------



## Rabber (5. Juli 2013)

Wie du aber schon lesen konntest gibt es kein 21:9 mit 3D das heißt entweder du verzichtest auf 3D 120Hz ggf. 144hz und holst dir ein 21:9 was aber in meinen Augen kein Sinn macht oder du behältst dein jetzigen.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

Das habe ich schon verstanden, daher hat sich das Thema vorerst auch erledigt 



> *wäre* ein 21:9 3D Monitor eine gute Alternative



Wortwahl und so


----------

